# Bounty of Roses



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, those are beautiful, I would sure be proud of flowers that pretty.

A strange thing happened to one of our roses, last year these roses were red, this year they are yellow. I wonder how that happened.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Not too bad for a bunch of bare root stock roses from walmart for $6 a piece.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> Not too bad for a bunch of bare root stock roses from walmart for $6 a piece.


Oh great. Now we're going to have to have a HUGE debate about the fact that WalMart sucks... 

Anyway, the roses are beautiful! Way to go.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

They're beautiful Leah! What a great deal you got! Thanks for posting the pics.

Ya gotta love WalMart!

Barb


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> Wow, those are beautiful, I would sure be proud of flowers that pretty.
> 
> A strange thing happened to one of our roses, last year these roses were red, this year they are yellow. I wonder how that happened.


Did some research on that and found this:

'There’s two possibilities. The first is that the red rose is due to spontaneous mutation in whatever founder cells gave rise to that particular branch of the tree. That’s always possible, though I believe red is dominant over white, and so white is probably a loss-of-function trait and thus isn’t likely to spontaneously revert to red flowers. A more likely explanation is that your plant was produced via a graft of two different types of rose plants, one red and one white. Grafting is a common technique and may result in a plant that is genetically non-uniform (including, even, different species of plant)'

That seems to be your answer


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I only have one rose bush that grows - 2nd one died
My roses are not even close to the size of yours
Very nice


----------

